# How to successfully get qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008 driver to work?



## erben (Sep 8, 2019)

I am trying to use the EDL methods that require qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008 drivers.
I had 0 luck so far to get the device show up as qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008.
I tried several versions of the driver install package I could find, tinkered with LG, xiaomi and others.
My device is Windows x64, 1903.
It's an UEFI device, so secure boot is enabled
Some instructions require you to disable driver signing - which doesn't work with secure boot, I disabled it...
I disabled driver signing...
I installed the certificate...
still nothing.

When booting the device shows up under "Universal Serial Bus devices" as "QUSB_BULK"... when trying to update the drivers, I get "The best drivers for your device are already installed" - Care Suite Emergency Connectivity, which is a Microsoft driver. Uninstalling that one also results in nothing really.



Are there no qdloader drivers for a current OS? Which steps do you take to get the driver working?

My phones do not even seem show up when in EDL mode a this point.

Any help is appreciated.
My first "thing" is to do is to reflash the Alcatel Idol 4s open market properly as the WDRT tool only would allow the T-Mobile firmware to be flashed.

What I eventually would want is a European language supporting firmware with a US based modem/cellular configuration. 
My first step is however to be able to flash things at all. 

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## thinhx2 (Sep 10, 2019)

unstall all nokia/microsoft software,driver on pc and install qcom driver again


----------

